# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or Fake Iranian Test E

## raider78

Are these real or fake Iranian Test Enanthate ? I have used them in various dosages and never had any gains, no sides, nothing. Yet they look to me as if they are legit. I have been paying around £** -£** per amp. Friends using the same source as me have had the same experiences.

Any opinons?

----------


## Jack87

Those ones look legit to me... Some of the pics are a little blurred, but
the ones with the Exp Date stamped in ink on the bottom like that are
suppose to be 100% legit...

There are some good fakes going around that have the Exp Date and
logo done a little different, but they still look damn good for counterfits..
I'll try to dig up a few links for you to check out...

I'd also say if you and some friends got no gains, to get them lab tested
so you and everyone knows for sure, that'll cost $100, but is well worth
it if you have that much of a doubt about them...

----------


## Xtralarg

They look like the real thing but sound a bit cheap,did u buy in bulk?

----------


## raider78

> They look like the real thing but sound a bit cheap,did u buy in bulk?


I did buy in bulk as I bought a years supply of gear, however its the same price if I buy 1 amp or 100 amps. I have used this same test for well over a year, I had my doubts due to lack of gains and no side effects not even the tell tale signs of being on gear i.e aggression, sex drive, acne, water retention etc. When I have used test from other suppliers its so obvious your on it, water retention, sex drive, roid rage etc and its like you grow overnight.

On the muscle gain side there was nothing more than what you would expect naturally and on the recovery side it has taken a week for my muscles to recover as opposed to a couple of days, again what you would expect naturally without AAS.

However I continued using it due to the fact all the pictures I have compared them to suggest they are 100% legit and the fakes being nothing like what I have, however its worth noting some of the other gear I got in the same order turned out to be 100% fake, Russian Dbol in the old white and blue box. Which has made me think again about the Test E so I have stopped using it.

I also know due to my supplier telling me so, that he often removes GH from bottles and replaces it with HCG and will then sell me or my friend the GH at a reduced price, if he does that, what else does he do? Also every time I see him to collect he always raises the fake steroid issue, which alone makes you think. Most of the gear comes from Spain and Greece.

I have been looking for a lab to run a test on the gear, but most seem to be commerical only and to be honest I cant see any wanting to deal with me companies here tend to be very professional. I have contacted a local lab and am waiting for a response but im not holding my breath for a response.

Can anyone recommend a UK based Lab for running test?

Attached are some more pics of some other gear from my last order, not really used them due to experiences with the Test & Dbol....

----------


## raider78

Fort Dodge EQ

----------


## raider78

no blister packs due to all of them being opened. Dosages from 5 - 20 tablets per day with no affect, incombination with the Test E at between 500mg p/wk too 500mg ed. At those dosages you would expect to look like the Nutty Professor from all the water retention.

----------


## raider78

No packaging to show but it looked 100% even had the greece paper with a sticker on it and the price tag in euros. Only used a couple of bottles.

----------


## raider78

Used a couple of bottles of these, no noticeable results, some had holograms others didn't, stopped using as they seemed a little suspect.

----------


## Jack87

I'm not sure when you bought those, but those Russian Dbol have 
been out of production for some time and most of them out there 
are counterfits, you can check that with anyone that knows their stuff... 

Those IMO are no doubt fakes...




> no blister packs due to all of them being opened. Dosages from 5 - 20 tablets per day with no affect, incombination with the Test E at between 500mg p/wk too 500mg ed. At those dosages you would expect to look like the Nutty Professor from all the water retention.

----------


## raider78

I realised the russian dbol was fake about a month or two after buying them, I was getting no results so I did a search on the forum. I stopped using them, but posted on here just to be sure, likewise with the other gear.

Does HCG often get faked? The first few times I used it, you could really tell within 10-20 minutes or so after taking it, really strong tingling sensation and everything hangs a lot lower if you know what I mean. However I have used about 8 boxes this year which I got along with the gear posted above and I dont feel anything after taking it.

----------


## Xtralarg

Raider, where in uk are you?

----------


## raider78

> Raider, where in uk are you?


Im in Derbyshire - East Midlands

----------


## Jack87

HCG rarely if ever gets counterfitter far as I know... But if you are getting
all this from the same source, it sounds like you might be getting alot of
fake stuff passed onto you... You might want to check with someone about
this source you've been using... Something isn't right... 




> Does HCG often get faked? The first few times I used it, you could really tell within 10-20 minutes or so after taking it, really strong tingling sensation and everything hangs a lot lower if you know what I mean. However I have used about 8 boxes this year which I got along with the gear posted above and I dont feel anything after taking it.

----------


## raider78

Well im no longer using the source as its just a waste of time, money and not to mention whats actually in the gear.

Hopefully i'll have a more reliable source soon and then get some decent gear!

Thanks for your help

----------

